# Filter System Coming for the TS-E 17 f/4L? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 6, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/09/filter-system-coming-for-the-ts-e-17-f4l-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/09/filter-system-coming-for-the-ts-e-17-f4l-cr1/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>From Lee Filters


</strong>We’ve been told that <a href="http://www.leefilters.com/" target="_blank">Lee Filters</a> will soon announce a filter system for the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/606803-USA/Canon_3553B002_Wide_Tilt_Shift_TS_E_17mm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon TS-E 17 f/4L</a>. Such an accomplishment would be very welcomed in the photography world.</p>
<p>No word on pricing or how the system would work.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## agierke (Sep 6, 2013)

...and if you put an order for one in now you will receive it in 10 years when it finally gets in stock.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 6, 2013)

I use the 17 TS-E a lot, maybe I am unusual but I have absolutely zero interest in a filter system for it. There is nothing a filter system can do that I can't do in post when I use multiple exposures, which I do 90% of the time, other than maybe a polarizer, but on such wide angles even they introduce their own issues.


----------



## deleteme (Sep 6, 2013)

I got the Fotodiox Wonderpana filter system for my 17.Very well built.
It accepts a 145mm filters (no Costco does not carry them) and I have a circular polarizer for it that works wonderfully.

They do have grad NDs available but I have not yet upgraded my kit for them.


----------



## ranplett (Sep 6, 2013)

Normalnorm said:


> I got the Fotodiox Wonderpana filter system for my 17.Very well built.
> It accepts a 145mm filters (no Costco does not carry them) and I have a circular polarizer for it that works wonderfully.



Would love to see some samples with a polarizer and this lens. Could you show us?


----------



## TD Images (Sep 6, 2013)

I agree with Normal Norm as I also have the Fotodiox kit with ND2,4 & 8 and CP filters! I use the CP for color saturation and taking the shine of moisture off leaves!


----------



## agierke (Sep 6, 2013)

the 10 stop filter would be the only one i'd be interested in for a lens like the 17mm TSE. most everything else can be done in post. 

it is nice Lee is developing stuff for this lens....i just wish they would do a better job at providing stock on a consistent basis


----------



## Radiating (Sep 6, 2013)

obviously the main filters that would be useful would be a polarizer, big stopper or 10 stop and nd grad. You can't replicate a high density ND filter with multiple exposures it will create a choppy effect.


----------



## deleteme (Sep 6, 2013)

Here is a sample with the polarizer.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 6, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> I use the 17 TS-E a lot, maybe I am unusual but I have absolutely zero interest in a filter system for it. There is nothing a filter system can do that I can't do in post when I use multiple exposures, which I do 90% of the time, other than maybe a polarizer, but on such wide angles even they introduce their own issues.



While I generally agree with you, a polariser can't be faked in PS. The ability to dial in the amount of visibility to see through water or reduce reflections are essential with some professional landscape work. Using multiple exposures can cover off the need for ND Grads, and is a better technique in my opinion. But, sometimes the latitude in light to gest specific exposures (usually shutter speeds) isn't within the rang which the camera can offer. So I have to carry a set of ND filters to compensate. So my WondaPanner system fro my TS-e 17mm has 4 filters in my bag for serious landscape work...it's a lot easier to use my 16-35IIL with it's smaller filter options and then post prod the converging angles. The zoom is a lot easier to use in the field, but the TS-e can offer better image quality. 
One area where the TS-e 17 doesn't really work, is on the beach or where there's sea spray...any water on the big bulbous front element seems to magnify!


----------



## fiend (Sep 6, 2013)

This sounds interesting since I both use LEE-filteras aswell I'm about to purchase the 17/4L TSE.

The thing is that I've read on forums by people talking to LEE that they don't have any plan for that. They did have thoughts about it but they came to the conclusion that they wouldn't produce one.

This is what I will be going for:
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1081875


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 6, 2013)

fiend said:


> This sounds interesting since I both use LEE-filteras aswell I'm about to purchase the 17/4L TSE.
> 
> The thing is that I've read on forums by people talking to LEE that they don't have any plan for that. They did have thoughts about it but they came to the conclusion that they wouldn't produce one.
> 
> ...



The problem with the custom made adaptor is that the holder limits the maximum swing that this lens can offer...which defeats the whole reason we want to use it! If there's not enough swing or shift then I'd rather use a 16-35IIL and post prod the convergence. 

The other issue with this adaptor is the size of filters used. 85mm or 100mm filters are too small for this lens, which is why the Wondapanner system uses gigantic 140mm filters....which is nearly the same size as a 400mm f2.8's front element!


----------



## RVB (Sep 6, 2013)

http://www.dalephotographic.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/DalePhotographicOnline/_FHCAR17TSE/142490/Lee%20Adapter%20ring%20for%20Canon%20TSE%2017mm%20Lens
As you can see it's already advertised on Dale in the U.K...


----------



## rumorzmonger (Sep 6, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> The problem with the custom made adaptor is that the holder limits the maximum swing that this lens can offer...which defeats the whole reason we want to use it! If there's not enough swing or shift then I'd rather use a 16-35IIL and post prod the convergence.
> 
> The other issue with this adaptor is the size of filters used. 85mm or 100mm filters are too small for this lens, which is why the Wondapanner system uses gigantic 140mm filters....which is nearly the same size as a 400mm f2.8's front element!



The custom-made Lee adapter doesn't limit swing at all. It does limit shift to about 8-9mm on the short axis, and about 6mm on the long axis. The adapter without the filter holder attached also helps reduce flare.


----------



## ddl (Sep 6, 2013)

Lee was apparently supposed to have this done by end of August to use their 100mm Foundation holder. It appears that this filter arrangement will only be good for the first half of the full tilt-shift range available in the lens.

http://leefilters.uservoice.com/knowledgebase/articles/40149-can-i-use-the-lee-system-on-a-canon-17mm-tse-lens-

I have a 17mm TS-E and am trying to decide to wait for this or look at the Fotodiox solution.


----------



## noisejammer (Sep 6, 2013)

I bought a second cap for my TSE 17, dismantled it, applied a Dremel and added an 82mm wide angle adapter. With care, you can set it up so that filters have about a mm clearance from the front element. This arrangement works fine with some caveats.

1. As others have commented, the amount of shift is limited before the filter vignettes the image.
2. The Lee CPL filter can't be used because it is mounted outside the filter holder and casts a circular shadow onto the image. If you need a PL/CPL, the Fotodiox version is the only route I know of.


----------



## charlesa (Sep 6, 2013)

Lucroit already have an adapter ring and filter system for this lens...


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 6, 2013)

Having looked at the WonderPana 145 Essentials Kit I am interested in getting one for the polarizer. Could somebody who owns one post a picture of it mounted on the 17TS-E please? Whilst I can understand how it works on the 14mm and the Nikon 14-24 I don't see how it fits the 17TS-E without mounting on the focus ring. It would be a great help if I could see one before ordering, thanks.


----------



## fiend (Sep 6, 2013)

I would like to see this product hit the market. Sadly I think it will take some time since LEE are not the fastest when it comes to delivery :/


----------



## deleteme (Sep 6, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Having looked at the WonderPana 145 Essentials Kit I am interested in getting one for the polarizer. Could somebody who owns one post a picture of it mounted on the 17TS-E please? Whilst I can understand how it works on the 14mm and the Nikon 14-24 I don't see how it fits the 17TS-E without mounting on the focus ring. It would be a great help if I could see one before ordering, thanks.



Here you go. As you can see it is mounted via the bayonet of the lens cap. Very secure and does not vignette with movement.
Added Bonus is some protection of the front element.


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2013)

*DIY filterholder*

Ben Egbert and I discussed doing a DIY filterholder utilizing the 17's front cap in April 2011. I am not handy so I had to wait until Ben actually did the work and produced a tutorial. (See below). Total cost for parts = $80 or so. You will not ba able to buy the Lee version (if real) for 4x this number. In the meantime, a bunch of folks popped on the internet with the same or similiar idea. Except for some vignetting in areas of the frame that appear when the shift is too strong, works like a charm.

http://ben-egbert-photo.com/?page_id=206#comment-1780


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 7, 2013)

Normalnorm said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Having looked at the WonderPana 145 Essentials Kit I am interested in getting one for the polarizer. Could somebody who owns one post a picture of it mounted on the 17TS-E please? Whilst I can understand how it works on the 14mm and the Nikon 14-24 I don't see how it fits the 17TS-E without mounting on the focus ring. It would be a great help if I could see one before ordering, thanks.
> ...



Many thanks Normalnorm, I am sold and will order one when I go to the States in a few weeks. I watched the video of how they mounted it to the 14-24 with the compression ring type fitting and as that made no sense on the 17 I really appreciate your photo.


----------



## fiend (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: DIY filterholder*



Rick said:


> Ben Egbert and I discussed doing a DIY filterholder utilizing the 17's front cap in April 2011. I am not handy so I had to wait until Ben actually did the work and produced a tutorial. (See below). Total cost for parts = $80 or so. You will not ba able to buy the Lee version (if real) for 4x this number. In the meantime, a bunch of folks popped on the internet with the same or similiar idea. Except for some vignetting in areas of the frame that appear when the shift is too strong, works like a charm.
> 
> http://ben-egbert-photo.com/?page_id=206#comment-1780



Followed his work on another forum and he later said (I think?) that the thing fell of due to the glue not sticking hard enough. He also mentioned that he would not make another one since the front-cap with the standard-holder was better alternative. Smaller and less vinjeting.
If I'm not all wrong.


----------



## deleteme (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: DIY filterholder*



fiend said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > Ben Egbert and I discussed doing a DIY filterholder utilizing the 17's front cap in April 2011. I am not handy so I had to wait until Ben actually did the work and produced a tutorial. (See below). Total cost for parts = $80 or so. You will not ba able to buy the Lee version (if real) for 4x this number. In the meantime, a bunch of folks popped on the internet with the same or similiar idea. Except for some vignetting in areas of the frame that appear when the shift is too strong, works like a charm.
> ...



I saw all the DIY solutions and long ago learned the cost of the materials is nearly irrelevant to the labor and PITA of cutting, gluing and praying it works.

For me the Wonderpana is a very well built solution that really works. Infinitely better than any DIY solution. 
YMMV.

BTW @Privatebydesign, I am pleased my 100th post was a helpful one.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: DIY filterholder*



Normalnorm said:


> BTW @Privatebydesign, I am pleased my 100th post was a helpful one.



Normalnorm, it certainly was, I have seen the Fotodiox setup mentioned here before but never really investigated it. The feedback I have seen is generally happy with the quality of the 145mm polariser and that really is the only filter I miss for my 17 TS-E work. Your image sealed the deal.

Thanks again for your very helpful 100th post!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: DIY filterholder*



privatebydesign said:


> Normalnorm said:
> 
> 
> > BTW @Privatebydesign, I am pleased my 100th post was a helpful one.
> ...



Another issue which isn't often talked about with Lee 100mm filters and TS-e adaptors...is that rear reflections can occur, where light and shadows bounce off the rear of the exposed oblong filter in the holder. Some fit large baffles, others us a back sock to mask out the reflections. Because the Wondapaner system uses circular filters which screw in the thread blocks this light leak.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 18, 2013)

Well I just ordered my Wonderpana from Amazon, $269.95 with free shipping, should be with me around the 23rd.

I didn't go for the 66 kit and extras as they don't seem very well thought out for a bayonet mount accessory, to use a grad you'd have to take the "ears" off each time you rotated the camera.

Amazon has some very nice images of the TS-E17 bayonet mount which I have attached should anybody be interested in the future.


----------



## ddl (Sep 28, 2013)

Fotodiox has just released the FreeArc version of the Wonderpana 66 which appears to allow unlimited rotation without having to disassemble (take the ears off).

Unfortunately the FreeArc is currently only available in kit or upgrade to the original mount for the Nikon 14-24mm.

I sent them an e-mail last week and they replied stating that they intend to have a FreeArc version for each lens that currently has a standard Wonderpana 66 mount. When they do I will probably buy their setup for the TSE 17mm F/4L.

I can see where the Lee system would have an advantage of being able to use on almost any other lens whereas the Wonderpana only fits two Canon lenses.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 28, 2013)

ddl said:


> Fotodiox has just released the FreeArc version of the Wonderpana 66 which appears to allow unlimited rotation without having to disassemble (take the ears off).
> 
> Unfortunately the FreeArc is currently only available in kit or upgrade to the original mount for the Nikon 14-24mm.
> 
> ...



Well that's annoying! My four day old filter system is obsolete........


----------



## ddl (Oct 14, 2013)

It looks like the FreeArc adapter is now available for the Canon 17 F/4L TS-E, a 10 stop ND 145mm round filter is also rumored to be coming soon as per their forum.


----------



## scarbo (Feb 15, 2014)

Normalnorm said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Having looked at the WonderPana 145 Essentials Kit I am interested in getting one for the polarizer. Could somebody who owns one post a picture of it mounted on the 17TS-E please? Whilst I can understand how it works on the 14mm and the Nikon 14-24 I don't see how it fits the 17TS-E without mounting on the focus ring. It would be a great help if I could see one before ordering, thanks.
> ...



Normalnorm, how are you finding the WonderPana 145 holder? There's not much information about it in the way of reviews. I'd like to know if it in any way marks the lens.

Anyone else should pipe in too if they own this holder. Thanks.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 15, 2014)

scarbo said:


> Normalnorm said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



It is a superb system. I got it and couldn't be happier. The holder is custom made and mounts to the lens cap bayonet mount of the 17 TS-E, it does not mark the lens at all, it is a much neater implementation that how they do it to the Nikon 14-24 as there is no locking collar. 

They have since come out with a modification to the 66 part of the system, if you are a grad filter user then 100% get the FreeArc version, I am not so am quite happy with the cheaper and smaller original version.

Couldn't recommend this higher.


----------



## scarbo (Feb 16, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> scarbo said:
> 
> 
> > Normalnorm said:
> ...



Thanks.

I find it strange that Fotodiox have not done more to show the implementation of the holder on the 17mm TS-E or any lenses that are not the Nikon 14-24mm. There are very few examples out there.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 20, 2014)

scarbo said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > scarbo said:
> ...


----------



## stephan00 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry to revive this old thread, but I'm considering getting the wonderpana for the 17 myself and am a bit confused 

Is this 145 Essential Kit custom made for the different lenses (like the Nikon 14-24, the Canon 17 TS, etc.) or will the same kit work with all of them? Particularly I'm wondering if the same kit will work for the 17 and the samyang 14 mm - and possibly the 16-35 2.8 II.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 3, 2014)

stephan00 said:


> Sorry to revive this old thread, but I'm considering getting the wonderpana for the 17 myself and am a bit confused
> 
> Is this 145 Essential Kit custom made for the different lenses (like the Nikon 14-24, the Canon 17 TS, etc.) or will the same kit work with all of them? Particularly I'm wondering if the same kit will work for the 17 and the samyang 14 mm - and possibly the 16-38 2.8 II.



Hi Stephan,

The kit for the 17 TS-E is custom, I strongly suspect all the others are too.

I have thought about making a convertor for the 17TS-E version to an 82mm thread, that shouldn't be too difficult and would give me more flexibility, but I haven't gotten round to it yet. But I don't see a way of making it fit the other lenses with petal shaped hoods/ends.

It might be worth a call to Fotodiox to ask how the core units fit to the filter holder, it is a bayonet mount, and you might find they will sell you the core units (the bits that attach to the lens) and you only need one filter holder for the Samyang and the 16-35, but I still don't see how that could interface with the unique lens cap mount bayonet arrangement they have for the TS-E.


----------



## stephan00 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks, I had feared as much  . I'll have to ask Fotodiox directly then.


----------

